# New Mk1 Carriages.



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

The New Gauge 1 Model Company Mk1 Carriages are now being delivered! Below is a link to a video of them running. The Quality is excellent and they are very free running at a reasonable price. I believe there are still a few available. Trevors website is g1m.co.uk


Regard to all




Stuart


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

The US orders are due to be in shortly. Still accepting reservations stateside. They are a bargain with the full interior and lining.


----------

